# Piranha Collection



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mac and tank














Purple Sanchezi and tank














Black Diamond Rhonm and tank














Manueli and tank














Cariba and tank


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks again jp


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking group you got there.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks red bellies and ruby red spilo pics will be up soon


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats really the best collection ive witnessed here on p-fury so far


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a very nice collection !!!!


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks the sanchezi and mac tank isnt done yet and im still hoping to pick up a blue diamond rhom and a few other piranhas to finish off my dream collection









i decided to do a dual dif lighting on the cariba tank

how do you guys feel about that

personally i like the dif lighting look


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice collection! You could toss another caribe in there?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking collection







especially love the mac


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, from you pics it looks like you have piranhas in every room of the house. You have your rhom and manny in one room. You have your MAC and caribe in another room. Your sanchezi is in a third room. Does your ruby red spilo and red bellies have their own room too?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great collection of p's you have, they all look really good and the pics too


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Great collection for a college student. I can not wait for you to graduate to have your dream set ups!.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## rross2007 (Mar 27, 2010)

quite the collection!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

That mac shot got me really excited about getting my order of those!


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

sprfunk said:


> Wow, from you pics it looks like you have piranhas in every room of the house. You have your rhom and manny in one room. You have your MAC and caribe in another room. Your sanchezi is in a third room. Does your ruby red spilo and red bellies have their own room too?


yea the rhom in manny are in a fish room in the basement mac ans caribe are in the living room, sanchezi is in the dinning room.... ruby red is at my house in college and the red bellies are in the den room

all the piranhas except the ruby ar at my rents lol my mom loves them but hen i move into my house this summer all but he 150g rhom will be commming with.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice collection, congrats


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice collection, and nice setups.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Sick collection


----------

